# Check me!



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

tall side is 72"
short side 42"
depth 34"
width over all 40"
solid birch stiles/rails
3/4 birch ply shelves
4 sets 200# slides
bid around 1000 bucks installed.
materials estimated at 350-400

would you down grade slides to 100#?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

mics_54 said:


> would you down grade slides to 100#?


I am not sure what you will be storing in the sliding unit. If clothes then you could go with the 100# slides.

If you will store heavy items like plates, pans, it is easy for the weight to mount up. I think you may have a tough time pulling out 800lb of "stuff".

You do not state the savings.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would just use two sets of 100 LB full extension.










 







.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

> I would just use two sets of 100 LB full extension


up high , hanging the units? or down low?



> I am not sure what you will be storing in the sliding unit. If clothes then you could go with the 100# slides.


she is in the bathroom! its a linen closet


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I like the idea of using 2 sets of drawer guides up high plus 2 sets of drawer guides down low. That is a lot of extension for drawer guides and you don't want to have to go back later and try to fix it on site. I believe I would charge $1600.00 unfinished or $2000.00 finished if it were me.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mics_54 said:


> up high , hanging the units? or down low?
> she is in the bathroom! its a linen closet


I would only use two sets. I've used two sets on a butlers pull out that was filled mostly with canned goods...very heavy, and works fine. It takes some good layout to get two sets lined up perfectly. If one set is slightly off, the sliding can be labored, and cause unnecessary wear to the slides.

Most production cabinetry only uses one set of slides at the bottom and a guide slide at the top. In my own kitchen, I have my trash drawer and my dog food drawer as a short sided drawer box, but with a tall drawer front. I use only one set of slides, and the drawers work great. The drawer front lines up perfectly when closed.

There is a logistics consideration. You can mount one set at or near the bottom, and the second set separated from the first from 12" or more. The top set will act as a stabilizer guide besides carrying the weight, as it helps prevent the rocking due to top heavy pull outs.

Having them separated also allows the slide out's removal, as most full extension slides have the little lever that has to depress to remove the pull out. If the slides are separated, the pull out can be extended to where it stops, and the bottom lever depressed releasing that slide. While holding the bottom there, the top can be rocked slightly forward for those to be released. 

To reinstall the pull out, set the edge of the lower drawer member slide into the cabinet member, and then tip the pull out enough to get the upper slide to get mated into its cabinet member. Another tip, most full extension slides have a by-pass in the movement distance of the extension part of the slide. When the slide gets inserted it will extend out initially better if at first it is shut closed briskly. That will set both slides to the near same by-pass points so they will work in tandem.









 







.


----------



## ewryter (Oct 20, 2012)

That is a great price. I hope you can make some money at that price.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

You know 1 set of slides at the bottom would be good. Use the 200# ones is there isn't a tremendous difference in price. 


As for getting prices that is subject o cost of living area. I think going a little higher maybe $1200 would be better. That's basically 3x he material cost. 

Steve says $1600-$2000 and hole that might be fine in his area it may not in your area. You also have a bad economy so if you go to high you could scare them off. At a $1000 you might be ok but what if you run into a problem? That extra $200 old leave a cushion yet not likely to care them off.

Take into consideration the house, neighborhood and economy in your area. Now the only other thing I worry about is are they easy going or difficult clients. I over price things for difficult people. Those are the jobs I might not really want and if they agree to the higher price it's worth your while. That may not apply if you want the job or future work from them. And or there friends.


----------

